# Dr. James Ross Human Anatomy and Physiology Course.



## adamjh3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Anyone heard of this?

It looks like it might have some good info for me to brush up on my A&P before I get into medic school again, but then it seems like the website is kind of... gimmicky, like it's trying to push something worthless. 

I read a couple favorable reviews, but it's difficult to believe everything you read on the intardwebz. Anyone used this?


----------



## guttruck (Jul 31, 2011)

I took an online A&P class through my school last year and failed the crap out of it. IMO for subjects like A&P the best thing to do is take/audit the class.


----------



## adamjh3 (Jul 31, 2011)

guttruck said:


> I took an online A&P class through my school last year and failed the crap out of it. IMO for subjects like A&P the best thing to do is take/audit the class.



Yeah, I've already taken both classes, I just want something to study from/expand my knowledge in my downtime.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Anyone heard of this?
> 
> It looks like it might have some good info for me to brush up on my A&P before I get into medic school again, but then it seems like the website is kind of... gimmicky, like it's trying to push something worthless.
> 
> I read a couple favorable reviews, but it's difficult to believe everything you read on the intardwebz. Anyone used this?



Unless you have a hell of a lot of A&P already under your belt, I'd stay away from this.  I took A&P I-II over 2 college semesters, and I STILL don't have anywhere close to a mastery of the subject, and I'm pretty smart (if I do say so myself! :rofl.  Anything that promises to deliver "15 years of medical knowledge in 3 days or less" is downright lying.  Period.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Yeah, I've already taken both classes, I just want something to study from/expand my knowledge in my downtime.



There's a pretty good A&P series on YouTube.  I'll try to track it down for you a bit later if I remember.


----------



## BEorP (Aug 1, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> Anyone heard of this?
> 
> It looks like it might have some good info for me to brush up on my A&P before I get into medic school again, but then it seems like the website is kind of... gimmicky, like it's trying to push something worthless.
> 
> I read a couple favorable reviews, but it's difficult to believe everything you read on the intardwebz. Anyone used this?



This looks way too commercial for me. When the claims sound too good to be true, they probably are. Take it through a reputable educational institution.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 1, 2011)

You tube or iTunes both have great pod casts


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 6, 2011)

medichopeful said:


> There's a pretty good A&P series on YouTube.  I'll try to track it down for you a bit later if I remember.




I would really appreciate that if you have the time, I've been doing a little digging on youtube, and I'm not sure where to start


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2011)

Even though he isn't widely respected around here, medicRob posted a thread with the entire Youtube anatomy series on here, let me see if I can find it.

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21848
http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21770


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 6, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Even though he isn't widely respected around here, ...



And what, like Brown is?


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 6, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Even though he isn't widely respected around here, medicRob posted a thread with the entire Youtube anatomy series on here, let me see if I can find it.
> 
> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21848
> http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21770



Bookmarked. 

Thanks so much, I appreciate it.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 6, 2011)

Not a problem. Glad to hear your headed to medic school!

www.khanacademy.com has a good bio section too.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 6, 2011)

Where you going Adam? SWC, EMSTA, Palomar? I personally like Southwestern college. Their Fire academy was pretty good.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 6, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Not a problem. Glad to hear your headed to medic school!
> 
> www.khanacademy.com has a good bio section too.


You're the best, man, I appreciate it. 



Sandog said:


> Where you going Adam? SWC, EMSTA, Palomar? I personally like Southwestern college. Their Fire academy was pretty good.



NCTI, long story. 

I was planning on going to Palomar, but since I graduated high school early I hadn't done any math in a while, and totally messed up my placement exam, so I'd have to take a bunch of math classes before I could take the A&P and bio classes I needed, I didn't really want to deal with that headache. Then I was planning on going to EMSTA as I took my EMT there and I have a buddy going through their medic program now, but if I went there I wouldn't be able to start until next July, so NCTI ends up being the best option for me, works with my schedule and is a bit cheaper than EMSTA. 

I know it's kind of branded as a medic mill, but I see it as you get out of it what you put into it, that's a large part of why I want to get a good leg up before class even starts, so I can get into the habit of pushing myself now instead of panicking when class starts


----------



## nofools (Aug 6, 2011)

*Don't try shortcuts*

It takes about 2 full years to completely understand and learn anatomy and physiology. If someone says that he would teach you all that stuff in a week, he is obviously lying.
I have never used the product and I don't know what is inside it. Maybe the content is good, but the problem is that I am not going to try and learn two years course in a week. That is just a waste.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> I would really appreciate that if you have the time, I've been doing a little digging on youtube, and I'm not sure where to start



Looks like someone beat me to it!


----------



## Sandog (Aug 6, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> You're the best, man, I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cool part about NCTI is they guarantee a job at AMR upon graduation, and you and I both know, landing a medic job in San Diego is tough.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 6, 2011)

Professor Marian Diamond's Integrative Biology 131 online lectures are amazing.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9WtBRNydso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sandog said:


> The cool part about NCTI is they guarantee a job at AMR upon graduation, and you and I both know, landing a medic job in San Diego is tough.



Yeah, former co-worker of mine went there and he's working for them now, got the job pretty much right away
Only bad thing I've heard is that they're having a hard time holding on to preceptors. The aforementioned co-worker had to change preceptors twice before he finished.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandog (Aug 7, 2011)

Just an obstacle, keep your eye on the prize...


----------



## Elyes23 (Aug 15, 2011)

*At MMiz*

I love Prof. Marian C. DIAMOND's class on General Human Anatomy.
I have been watching her lectures for weeks and they have been really informative. I start classes for EMT-Basic today; I can't wait to see if studying this has helped much.


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 15, 2011)

You probably won't realize what a difference it makes until you're in the field. EMT school is a joke. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

